# Star Wars Knights of the Old Republic MMO the Dev Walkthrough



## Rahl Windsong

I found this the other day and I thought maybe the MMO players here might want to take a look at it. The Bioware Developer Walkthrough is actual game play footage. It shows how more then one player can take part in a cinematic conversation and how the game will expand the dialogue if more players join the group to include everyone in the experience. I imagine there are some limits to how many players can go with you on these missions, but it really does look like Bioware has managed to make cinematics include more then one player. You all get a chance to say things in each conversation. Which is absolutely astonishing when you begin to think of the story possibilities in a game like that. This MMO has roleplaying written all over it and after watching this walkthrough I really think Bioware is about to take a huge part of the MMO market with the release of Star Wars the Old Repulbic MMO.

Anyway watch the entire Dev Walkthrough I really think this MMO has the ability to advance the MMO to the next step in the evolution of the genre...


Star Wars: The Old Republic | Trailers

Enjoy!


----------



## Rodders

Thanks for the link. I will be getting this as this will be my first MMORPG. (With the exception of a brief sojourn in Runescape.) I am concerned about how much time i could end up spending on it though.


----------



## Cayal

Rodders said:


> Thanks for the link. I will be getting this as this will be my first MMORPG. (With the exception of a brief sojourn in Runescape.) I am concerned about how much time i could end up spending on it though.



I'm thinking it will be my first MMO as well.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

Probably my second after WoW experience but looking forward to it all the same. Tempted to pick one of the Bounty Hunter style classes as no doubt everyone will choose Jedi/Sith for a character.


----------



## Culhwch

Is smuggler an option? I think I recall Imperial agent - sounds intriguing.

But, yeah, this might be my first MMO, too....


----------



## Hilarious Joke

Yeah smuggler's an option. Watch the video Cul! It looks amazing.


----------



## Rahl Windsong

Winters_Sorrow said:


> Probably my second after WoW experience but looking forward to it all the same. Tempted to pick one of the Bounty Hunter style classes as no doubt everyone will choose Jedi/Sith for a character.


 
Yeah the thing is though you might need a Sith or a Jedi so that you can look cool hanging around the bank showing off your most recently looted prizes! 

Personally I am thinking the smuggler looks like the way to go for me...always loved the Hans Solo character and I am pretty sure they based the smuggler on him.


----------



## Culhwch

New trailer - I'm sure this doesn't resemble gameplay in any way, shape or form, but it's still cool:


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae

This has come up in a few searches with me but I really don't care for Star Wars, so I never bothered joining. I'm more into S&S fantasy games than "science fantasy".


A term, if I may point out, that is a complete oxymoron in my opinion.


----------



## Culhwch

Well, you couldn't have joined yet anyway - it hasn't been released!

I'm not big on any online RPGing, but this one is sorely tempting me.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae

Perhaps so, Cul.....

I've been part of numerous fantasy MMOs in the past, including MUDs, and I always seem to leave them after a manner of days or weeks. They tend to be the same-glorified chat rooms. I wouldn't bother with this, Cul, that's exactly what it's going to be.


Give me a good single-player FRPG any day. I've played great ones that are now defunct.  Illumia comes to mind with that, it was about in style with the old SNES Final Fantasies except the battle screens were far simpler.....


----------



## C Of K

I'm most impressed by the cut scenes that they release every so often. 
The actual game doesn't appeal to me. Bioware obviously put a lot of work into a product of this scope, but I won't be playing it. I have the feeling this would make a much better movie than a game... I'll wait for all the cut scenes to hit youtube, like I did after The Force Unleashed came out.


----------



## Culhwch

Karn Maeshalanadae said:


> Perhaps so, Cul.....
> 
> I've been part of numerous fantasy MMOs in the past, including MUDs, and I always seem to leave them after a manner of days or weeks. They tend to be the same-glorified chat rooms. I wouldn't bother with this, Cul, that's exactly what it's going to be.



That's certainly an issue. One of the reasons I never thought much of WoW, after having played it on a friend's computer.

Hopefully I'll be able to play a free demo and see if it's for me first!


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae

You can, Cul, but chances are slim that it'll be anything beyond as I've described. MUDs usually aren't too bad, though, if you don't mind text games as they actually tend to have more eclectic content than graphical MMOs.


----------



## Hilarious Joke

I think it's going to be awesome.


----------



## digs

Karn Maeshalanadae said:


> You can, Cul, but chances are slim that it'll be anything beyond as I've described. MUDs usually aren't too bad, though, if you don't mind text games as they actually tend to have more eclectic content than graphical MMOs.


I'd say chances are a billion per cent that it'll be a trillion per cent better than anything you've described! If a 'glorified chat room' includes an interactive universe where you can run around as a sexy future space-wizard, pilot through the stars in a personalised ship/apartment, explore Hoth and Alderaan and Coruscant (oh my!), hang with your PC/NPC homies, battle gigantosaurus aliens with SWORDS MADE OF LASERS and immerse yourself in general awesomeness - and do it all in the company of pals, real or virtual - then consider me CHAT ROOM'D (not sure what that last bit means). Probably if the game had only one of those things I'd play it and enjoy it. Ergo, PLAY STAR WARS, EVERYONE! I don't see what you have to lose, apart from your hard-earned dollars. But I do know that you have a whole UNIVERSE to gain.

Now excuse me, BioWare owes me some money.


----------



## R M Tobias

hilarity digs.

I've dabbled in a few mmo's before. I find them fun for a while but i rarely stick with them because I'm more fun orientated then grinding/questing orientated.

Plus I can never decide which class I want to be!

Who knows, maybe SWOTOR can change that for me.


----------



## Rahl Windsong

Culhwch said:


> New trailer - I'm sure this doesn't resemble gameplay in any way, shape or form, but it's still cool:
> 
> ]


 

Great trailer! I wonder if Bioware has the resources of Lucasfilm studios to help with these trailers? It really looks that way.

For those thinking that this will be just like all the other MMO's out there, "the glorified chatroom" While that will be a part of it I think this MMO will keep the player captivated because of the storyline. Each class will have 200+ hours of story to complete before they reach the proverbial "endgame". I think this will make your stay in the chatroom much more then previous rooms you have visited.


----------



## Dundalis

Never ever played MMO's. I don't like other people intruding on my games because I like to be properly immersed in the story, which MMO's tend to ignore.

If there was ever a MMO game I would play it would be this, because it's bioware, and good stories are their specialty. But they should have just made Kotor 3 than this.


----------



## Rahl Windsong

Dundalis said:


> Never ever played MMO's. I don't like other people intruding on my games because I like to be properly immersed in the story, which MMO's tend to ignore.
> 
> If there was ever a MMO game I would play it would be this, because it's bioware, and good stories are their specialty. But they should have just made Kotor 3 than this.


 
Just for your own information, Bioware has stated that the MMO is KOTOR 3, 4, 5, 6 and more all in one game. They have repeatedly stated that the amount of story content in the MMO equals all of the first two KOTOR games and many many more.

When MMO's first started to appear as an option for gamers I was hooked and played games like Ultima Online, Dark Age of Camelot, and WoW for years and years. Then suddenly I realized that they all seemed the same, well except for Ultima Online but it was so old and dated that is was basically a waste of time to play anymore.

I have been following the development of TOR since it was first announced and I think Bioware has taken the MMO to the next part of its evolution and that would be for the developer to actually include a story instead of just level progression and items hunts.

The only problem I have with TOR or any newer game is the fact that I need a new PC....


----------

